
New names for our Python packages | Common Sense Computing Initiative - webology
http://csc.media.mit.edu/node/119
======
sixtofour
"The csc namespace, most notably, has been a large roadblock to making working
installers for Luminoso, because Python installers do not understand namespace
packages. It has also prevented us from using useful tools that read Python
code, such as pylint, and has prevented Python IDEs from correctly analyzing
our code. Most notably, the packages would sometimes be installed in
inconsistent ways, making our imports fail for no understandable reason. Using
normal, top-level packages should fix all of these things."

